# Which Mythological Form are you???



## The Master™ (Apr 29, 2004)

And another to amuse you: http://quizilla.com/users/donarepa/quizzes/Which%20Mythological%20Form%20Are%20You%3F




 
You are Form 2, *Angel*: The Pure. _"And The Angel rose as holy protector for all that was created. She fought with honor and valor to serve the good of the world. But the coming of the mankind was her downfall; and end to purity."_ Some examples of the Angel Form are Michael (Christian) and Hercules (Greek). The Angel is associated with the concept of virtue, the number 2, and the element of wind. Her sign is the zenith sun. As a member of Form 2, you are a person of your word. You generally keep your promises and give everything you do your best. Although some people see you as overbearing sometimes, you know that you have to stay true to yourself and do what's right. Angels are the best friends to have because they are brutally honest.


----------



## polymorphikos (Apr 29, 2004)

You are Form 0, *Phoenix*: The Eternal. _"And The Phoenix's cycle had reached zenith, so he consumed himself in fire. He emerged from his own ashes, to be forever immortal."_ Some examples of the Phoenix Form are Quetzalcoatl (Aztec), Shiva (Indian), and Ra-Atum (Egyptian). The Phoenix is associated with the concept of life, the number 0, and the element of fire. His sign is the eclipsed sun. As a member of Form 0, you are a determined individual. You tend to keep your sense of optomism, even through tough times and have a positive outlook on most situations. You have a way of looking at going through life as a journey that you can constantly learn from. Phoenixes are the best friends to have because they cheer people up easily.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Apr 29, 2004)

Can't seem to get the image to display...





You are Form 1, *Goddess*: The Creator.

_"And The Goddess planted the acorn of life. She cried a single tear and shed a single drop of blood upon the earth where she buried it. From her blood and tear, the acorn grew into the world."_

Some examples of the Goddess Form are Gaia (Greek), Jehova (Christian), and  Brahma (Indian). The Goddess is associated with the concept of creation, the number 1, and the element of earth. Her sign is the dawn sun.

As a member of Form 1, you are a charismatic individual and people are drawn to you. Although sometimes you may seem emotionally distant, you are deeply in tune with other people's feelings and have tremendous empathy. Sometimes you have a tendency to neglect your own self.  Goddesses are the best friends to have because they're always willing to help.  


-------------

Are you questioning my sexuality? 

EDIT: Hang on minute! How can we ALL be the best friends to have?


----------



## Vodstok (Apr 29, 2004)

You are Form 3, *Unicorn*: The Innocent. _"And The Unicorn knew she wasn't meant to go into the Dark Wood. Disregarding the advice given to her by the spirits, Unicorn went inside and bled silver blood.. For her misdeed, the world knew evil."_ Some examples of the Unicorn Form are Eve (Christian) and Pandora (Greek). The Unicorn is associated with the concept of innocence, the number 3, and the element of water. Her sign is the twilight sun. As a member of Form 3, you are a curious individual. You are drawn to new things and become fascinated with ideas you've never come in contact with before. Some people may say you are too nosey, but it's only because you like getting to the bottom of things and solving them. Unicorns are the best friends to have because they are inquisitive.

  awwww heck. I got "unicorn" and "royal pain" (with a picture of a scowling girl, no less) in one day...... Sigh....... Did i ever mention i am male and turned 28 last week?


----------



## erickad71 (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm sure you're quite masculine Vodstok.






You are Form 2, *Angel*: The Pure. _"And The Angel rose as holy protector for all that was created. She fought with honor and valor to serve the good of the world. But the coming of the mankind was her downfall; and end to purity."_ Some examples of the Angel Form are Michael (Christian) and Hercules (Greek). The Angel is associated with the concept of virtue, the number 2, and the element of wind. Her sign is the zenith sun. As a member of Form 2, you are a person of your word. You generally keep your promises and give everything you do your best. Although some people see you as overbearing sometimes, you know that you have to stay true to yourself and do what's right. Angels are the best friends to have 
because they are brutally honest.                      

I was hoping for the unicorn. But that's probably just the girly-girl in me.   Isn't the angel actually a picture of Siren, a GF, from Final Fantasy VIII?


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 29, 2004)

You are Form 1, *Goddess*: The Creator. _"And The Goddess planted the acorn of life. She cried a single tear and shed a single drop of blood upon the earth where she buried it. From her blood and tear, the acorn grew into the world."_ Some examples of the Goddess Form are Gaia (Greek), Jehova (Christian), and Brahma (Indian). The Goddess is associated with the concept of creation, the number 1, and the element of earth. Her sign is the dawn sun. As a member of Form 1, you are a charismatic individual and people are drawn to you. Although sometimes you may seem emotionally distant, you are deeply in tune with other people's feelings and have tremendous empathy. Sometimes you have a tendency to neglect your own self. Goddesses are the best friends to have because they're always willing to help. 

I always knew I was a goddess!


----------



## Vodstok (Apr 29, 2004)

erickad71 said:
			
		

> I'm sure you're quite masculine Vodstok.


My fiance' keeps telling me that, but i am beginning to wonder......


----------



## Traveller (Apr 29, 2004)

You are Form 0, *Phoenix*: The Eternal. _"And The Phoenix's cycle had reached zenith, so he consumed himself in fire. He emerged from his own ashes, to be forever immortal."_ Some examples of the Phoenix Form are Quetzalcoatl (Aztec), Shiva (Indian), and Ra-Atum (Egyptian). The Phoenix is associated with the concept of life, the number 0, and the element of fire. His sign is the eclipsed sun. As a member of Form 0, you are a determined individual. You tend to keep your sense of optomism, even through tough times and have a positive outlook on most situations. You have a way of looking at going through life as a journey that you can constantly learn from. Phoenixes are the best friends to have because they cheer people up easily.

I wander what Id get if I just changed a few things


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 29, 2004)

> You are Form 4, Gargoyle: The Fallen.
> 
> "And The Gargoyle mended his wings from the blood of the fallen so he could rise up from imprisonment. With great speed and resourcefulness, Gargoyle made the world his for the taking."
> 
> ...


Well, that's interesting.  Not sure I'm that thrilled about being called a Gargoyle, but it is an interesting assessment.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 29, 2004)

Gargoyle is cool!

I got goddess, borrr-ing.


----------



## Amidala (Apr 29, 2004)

You are Form 3, *Unicorn*: The Innocent. _"And The Unicorn knew she wasn't meant to go into the Dark Wood. Disregarding the advice given to her by the spirits, Unicorn went inside and bled silver blood.. For her misdeed, the world knew evil."_ Some examples of the Unicorn Form are Eve (Christian) and Pandora (Greek). The Unicorn is associated with the concept of innocence, the number 3, and the element of water. Her sign is the twilight sun. As a member of Form 3, you are a curious individual. You are drawn to new things and become fascinated with ideas you've never come in contact with before. Some people may say you are too nosey, but it's only because you like getting to the bottom of things and solving them. Unicorns are the best friends to have because they are inquisitive.




BLEH...boring!!! 
I wanna be a 2 headed demon


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 30, 2004)

You are Form 3, *Unicorn*: The Innocent. _"And The Unicorn knew she wasn't meant to go into the Dark Wood. Disregarding the advice given to her by the spirits, Unicorn went inside and bled silver blood.. For her misdeed, the world knew evil."_ Some examples of the Unicorn Form are Eve (Christian) and Pandora (Greek). The Unicorn is associated with the concept of innocence, the number 3, and the element of water. Her sign is the twilight sun. As a member of Form 3, you are a curious individual. You are drawn to new things and become fascinated with ideas you've never come in contact with before. Some people may say you are too nosey, but it's only because you like getting to the bottom of things and solving them. Unicorns are the best friends to have because they are inquisitive.

Kiwimac


----------



## okami (May 5, 2004)

I've tried your link a few times, but can't get through:  I guess it doesn't like me. . .


----------



## Genus (May 9, 2004)

You are Form 2, *Angel*: The Pure.

_"And The Angel rose as holy protector for
all that was created. She fought with honor
and valor to serve the good of the world. But
the coming of the mankind was her downfall; and
end to purity."_

Some examples of the Angel Form are Michael
(Christian) and Hercules (Greek).
The Angel is associated with the concept of virtue,
the number 2, and the element of wind.
Her sign is the zenith sun.

As a member of Form 2, you are a person of your
word. You generally keep your promises and
give everything you do your best. Although
some people see you as overbearing sometimes,
you know that you have to stay true to yourself
and do what's right. Angels are the best
friends to have because they are brutally
honest.


----------



## Yvienn (May 11, 2004)

You are Form 9, *Vampire*: The Undying. _"And The Vampire was all that remained on the blood drowned creation. She attempted to regrow life from the dead. But as she was about to give the breath of life, she was consumed in the flame of The Phoenix and the cycle began again."_ Some examples of the Vampire Form are Hades (Greek) and Isis (Egyptian). The Vampire is associated with the concept of death, the number 9, and the element of fire. Her sign is the eclipsed moon. As a member of Form 9, you are a very realistic individual. You may be a little idealistic, but you are very grounded and down to earth. You realize that not everything lasts, but you savor every minute of the good times. While you may sometimes find yourself lonely, you have strong ties with people that will never be broken. Vampires are the best friends to have because they are sensible.


Well, that was quite surprising. I am fond of vampires but have never thought I could be one of them...


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 15, 2004)

You are Form 8, *Demon*: The Destroyer. _"And The Demon took advantage of the chaos and seized civillization. With grace and style, Demon slit The Goddess's belly and drowned the world in her blood. The Goddess, The Demon, and the world were no more."_ Some examples of the Demon Form are Seth (Egyptian) and The Horsemen of the Apocalypse (Christian). The Demon is associated with the concept of destruction, the number 8, and the element of earth. His sign is the full moon. As a member of Form 8, you are a very strong willed individual. You don't let others' opinions sway your own and you're usually not afraid to speak your mind. However, some may see you as a bit overly passionate but it's just because you never back down from your values. No matter what, you always do everything with style. Demons are the best friends to have because they will back you up.


----------



## Yvienn (May 16, 2004)

Is it possible I am the only Vampire here? Well, there are not so many of us, probably. You know, the light. Now I know why I like cold countries where nights are long... Sorry for interruption. Go on, maybe there is sb from my family.


----------



## Michael (May 18, 2004)

How do you find out which "form" you are?  Is there a particular site I can check out?  This is interesting.


----------



## erickad71 (May 18, 2004)

Michael, go to the first post on this thread and you will see a link to the site.


----------



## Devillishgirl (Jun 9, 2004)

You are Form 8, *Demon*: The Destroyer. _"And The Demon took advantage of the chaos and seized civillization. With grace and style, Demon slit The Goddess's belly and drowned the world in her blood. The Goddess, The Demon, and the world were no more."_ Some examples of the Demon Form are Seth (Egyptian) and The Horsemen of the Apocalypse (Christian). The Demon is associated with the concept of destruction, the number 8, and the element of earth. His sign is the full moon. As a member of Form 8, you are a very strong willed individual. You don't let others' opinions sway your own and you're usually not afraid to speak your mind. However, some may see you as a bit overly passionate but it's just because you never back down from your values. No matter what, you always do everything with style. Demons are the best friends to have because they will back you up.


----------



## Hypes (Jun 9, 2004)

I have a feeling I did this one before.







You are Form 5, Dragon: The Weaver. "And The Dragon seperated the virtuous from the sinful. He tore his eyes from his sockets and used them to peer into the souls of those on trial to make a judgement. He knew that with endless knowledge came endless responsibility." Some examples of the Dragon Form are Athena (Greek), St. Peter (Christian), and Surya (Indian). The Dragon is associated with the concept of intelligence, the number 5, and the element of wood. His sign is the crescent moon. As a member of Form 5, you are an intelligent and wise individual. You weigh options by looking at how logical they are and you know that while there may not always be a right or wrong choice, there is always a logical one. People may say you are too indecisive, but it's only because you want to do what's right. Dragons are the best friends to have because they're willing to learn.​


----------



## Myla Starchild (Jun 9, 2004)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/D/donarepa/1065683670_rgoylequiz.JPG" border="0" alt="garg"><br>You are Form 4, <b>Gargoyle</b>: The Fallen.

<i>"And The Gargoyle mended his wings from the<br>blood of the fallen so he could rise up from<br>imprisonment.  With great speed and<br>resourcefulness, Gargoyle made the world his<br>for the taking."</i>

Some examples of the Gargoyle Form are Daedalus<br>(Greek) and Mary Magdalene (Christian).
The Gargoyle is associated with the concept of<br>success, the number 4, and the element of wood.
His sign is the new moon.

As a member of Form 4, you are a creative and<br>resourceful individual.  You are always<br>thinking of possible solutions to problems you<br>face and you generally choose one that is<br>right.  Much of your success comes from your<br>ability to look at things a little differently<br>than everyone else.  Gargoyles are the best<br>friends to have because they don't always take<br>things for face value.
<br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/donarepa/quizzes/Which%20Mythological%20Form%20Are%20You%3F/"> <font size="-1">Which Mythological Form Are You?</font></a><BR> <font size="-3">brought to you by <a href="<A href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font">http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>

I was quite offended at first.  Now I'm happy


----------



## Esioul (Jun 9, 2004)

You are Form 0, Phoenix: The Eternal. "And The Phoenix's cycle had reached zenith, so he consumed himself in fire. He emerged from his own ashes, to be forever immortal." Some examples of the Phoenix Form are Quetzalcoatl (Aztec), Shiva (Indian), and Ra-Atum (Egyptian). The Phoenix is associated with the concept of life, the number 0, and the element of fire. His sign is the eclipsed sun. As a member of Form 0, you are a determined individual. You tend to keep your sense of optomism, even through tough times and have a positive outlook on most situations. You have a way of looking at going through life as a journey that you can constantly learn from. Phoenixes are the best friends to have because they cheer people up easily.


----------



## Salazar (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm the Phoenix!


----------



## nixie (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm a unicorn,great as I love unicorns


----------



## Auer (Aug 24, 2005)

Me, the Vampire...  Very true...
             You are Form 9, *Vampire*: The Undying.

As a member of Form 9, you are a very realistic individual. You may be a little idealistic, but you are very grounded and down to earth. You realize that not everything lasts, but you savor every minute of the good times. While you may sometimes find yourself lonely, you have strong ties with people that will never be broken. Vampires are the best friends to have because they are sensible.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 24, 2005)

*I am a Pheonix.
I like it  very me.


*


----------



## Taltos (Aug 25, 2005)

You are Form 9, *Vampire*: The Undying.

_"And The Vampire was all that remained on the blood drowned creation. She attempted to regrow life from the dead. But as she was about to give the breath of life, she was consumed in the flame of The Phoenix and the cycle began again."_

 Some examples of the Vampire Form are Hades (Greek) and Isis (Egyptian).
 The Vampire is associated with the concept of death, the number 9, and the element of fire.
 Her sign is the eclipsed moon.

 As a member of Form 9, you are a very realistic individual. You may be a little idealistic, but you are very grounded and down to earth. You realize that not everything lasts, but you savor every minute of the good times. While you may sometimes find yourself lonely, you have strong ties with people that will never be broken. Vampires are the best friends to have because they are sensible.


Hmmmm ... wouldn't have expected.


----------



## shandril (Aug 25, 2005)

You are Form 4, *Gargoyle*: The Fallen.

_"And The Gargoyle mended his wings from the blood of the fallen so he could rise up from imprisonment. With great speed and resourcefulness, Gargoyle made the world his for the taking."_

Some examples of the Gargoyle Form are Daedalus (Greek) and Mary Magdalene (Christian).
The Gargoyle is associated with the concept of success, the number 4, and the element of wood.
His sign is the new moon.

As a member of Form 4, you are a creative and resourceful individual. You are always thinking of possible solutions to problems you face and you generally choose one that is right. Much of your success comes from your ability to look at things a little differently than everyone else. Gargoyles are the best friends to have because they don't always take things for face value.

ok.....not quite what i thought ide be.....*gives up idea of being a dragon*


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 25, 2005)

An Angel??

Wow - that came out amazingly wrong


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 25, 2005)

*I like the new avatar shandril! 
*


----------



## shandril (Aug 26, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I like the new avatar shandril! *


 
thanks ...i'll probably get bored and change it at least once a month till i find something that says me all over...*laughs*


----------



## Teir (Aug 26, 2005)

You are Form 5, Dragon: The Weaver.
As a member of Form 5, you are an intelligent and wise individual. You weigh options by looking at how logical they are and you know that while there may not always be a right or wrong choice, there is always a logical one. People may say you are too indecisive, but it's only because you want to do what's right. Dragons are the best friends to have because they're willing to learn.


----------



## AmonRa (Aug 26, 2005)

You are Form 5, Dragon: The Weaver.
As a member of Form 5, you are an intelligent and wise individual. You weigh options by looking at how logical they are and you know that while there may not always be a right or wrong choice, there is always a logical one. People may say you are too indecisive, but it's only because you want to do what's right. Dragons are the best friends to have because they're willing to learn.

oh yes thats me all over


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2005)

I am Form 5, Dragon: The Weaver.  (Only the 3rd in this thread!)
This is definately me and not just because I like dragons! 
Reading it through is almost like reading my star sign - Libra!

Has anyone else noticed a similarity with their star sign?


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 26, 2005)

*Rosemary I wanted to be the Dragon most of all as they are kind of kindred to me... your so lucky... 
*


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2005)

I thought you liked your Phoenix?  Anyway you can share my Dragon if you like!  

I think I shall name him Firelight - often see green colours in the flames of a fire.  This is also the name of one of the dragons in the Fairystory I have written for my Granddaughter!


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 26, 2005)

*Thank you Rosemary.

 I do like my pheonix but in leagues the Dragon is most definetly at the top!
 Dont you agree?

 If we are sharing Firelight can I look afetr him tonight? 

''here dragon, dragon, dragon...'' *


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 26, 2005)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Thank you Rosemary.*
> 
> *I do like my pheonix but in leagues the Dragon is most definetly at the top!*
> *Dont you agree?*
> ...


*Of course you can look after him!  I hope you haven't got any grey Persian cats in the house!  He seems to like them for some reason!!*


----------



## Jaxom_Ruatha (Aug 30, 2005)

Cool I'm a gryphon, am I the first here?




You are Form 7, *Gryphon*: The Wyrm.

_"And The Gryphon displaced the balance of the world in his favor. With grace and control, Gryphon deceived mankind and ruled over civillization. But even he realized that all good things must come to an end."_

Some examples of the Gryphon Form are Satan (Christian) and Baphomet (Assyrian).
The Gryphon is associated with the concept of control, the number 7, and the element of wind.
His sign is the gibbous moon.

As a member of Form 7, you are a very in control individual. You maintain your coolness in most situations and always seem to be prepared. Though some may say you are a bit of a control freak, you know that you really do make the best leader even if others can't see it. Gryphons are the best friends to have because they have a positive influence on people.


----------



## Los Marilos (Aug 30, 2005)

<img src="http://images.quizilla.com/D/donarepa/1065683628_nicornquiz.JPG" border="0" alt="uni"><br>You are Form 3, <b>Unicorn</b>: The Innocent.

<i>"And The Unicorn knew she wasn't meant to<br>go into the Dark Wood.  Disregarding the advice<br>given to her by the spirits, Unicorn went<br>inside and bled silver blood..  For her<br>misdeed, the world knew evil."</i>

Some examples of the Unicorn Form are Eve<br>(Christian) and Pandora (Greek).
The Unicorn is associated with the concept of<br>innocence, the number 3, and the element of<br>water.
Her sign is the twilight sun.

As a member of Form 3, you are a curious<br>individual.  You are drawn to new things and<br>become fascinated with ideas you've never come<br>in contact with before.  Some people may say<br>you are too nosey, but it's only because you<br>like getting to the bottom of things and<br>solving them.  Unicorns are the best friends to<br>have because they are inquisitive.
<br><br><a href="http://quizilla.com/users/donarepa/quizzes/Which%20Mythological%20Form%20Are%20You%3F/"> <font size="-1">Which Mythological Form Are You?</font></a><BR> <font size="-3">brought to you by <a href="<A href="http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font">http://quizilla.com">Quizilla</a></font>


----------



## mikeo (Aug 30, 2005)

Another Gargoyle!

"As a member of Form 4, you are a creative and resourceful individual. You are always thinking of possible solutions to problems you face and you generally choose one that is right. Much of your success comes from your ability to look at things a little differently than everyone else. Gargoyles are the best friends to have because they don't always take things for face value."

Also noticed it gives percentages if you click on the link to see all possible results - we haven't had one of the rarest yet - "Elfin." (Form 6)


----------



## Stormflame (Aug 31, 2005)

Damn, I am an angel.

NOT!

No, really it does sound alot like me.


----------



## Cimmerian (Aug 31, 2005)

You are Form 6, *Elfin*: The Wyld.

_"And The Elfin saw the evil and misjudgement in the world and shot her arrow at the sky. Bolts of lightning struck the earth and gave the world balance and growth."_

Some examples of the Elfin Form are Demeter (Greek) and Khepry (Egyptian).
The Elfin is associated with the concept of growth and balance, the number 6, and the element of water. 
Her sign is the half moon.

As a member of Form 6, you are a very balanced individual. You can easily adapt to most situations and you may be a good social chameleon. You aren't afraid of changes in your life, but sometimes you evolve too rapidly, leaving others to think that you are leaving them behind. Elfin are the best friends to have because they are open minded.


*Shrugs* Hell, I unno if this is a good thing or a bad thing to have, but it desribes my personality rather well.


----------



## BINKY (Sep 9, 2005)

Apparently i'm a vampire. Always had a thing about vampires, but this result was a bit of a surprise!!


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 9, 2005)

You are Form 9, *Vampire*: The Undying.

_"And The Vampire was all that remained on the blood drowned creation. She attempted to regrow life from the dead. But as she was about to give the breath of life, she was consumed in the flame of The Phoenix and the cycle began again."_

A vampire intresting


----------



## Allanon (Sep 11, 2005)

i got a vampire too.


----------



## ras'matroi (Sep 11, 2005)

*Which Mythological Form Are You?* 






You are Form 7, *Gryphon*: The Wyrm.

_"And The Gryphon displaced the balance of the world in his favor. With grace and control, Gryphon deceived mankind and ruled over civillization. But even he realized that all good things must come to an end."_

Some examples of the Gryphon Form are Satan (Christian) and Baphomet (Assyrian).
The Gryphon is associated with the concept of control, the number 7, and the element of wind.
His sign is the gibbous moon.

As a member of Form 7, you are a very in control individual. You maintain your coolness in most situations and always seem to be prepared. Though some may say you are a bit of a control freak, you know that you really do make the best leader even if others can't see it. Gryphons are the best friends to have because they have a positive influence on people.

-----------------------------------

i don't really know if i like to be associated with satan
but maybe.............
har, har, har,.................


----------



## Frolly (Sep 14, 2005)

You are Form 9, Vampire: The Undying.

"And The Vampire was all that remained on the blood drowned creation.  She attempted to regrow life from the dead.  But as she was about to give the breath of life, she was consumed in the flame of The Phoenix and the cycle began again."

Some examples of the Vampire Form are Hades (Greek) and Isis (Egyptian).
The Vampire is associated with the concept of death, the number 9, and the element of fire.
Her sign is the eclipsed moon.

As a member of Form 9, you are a very realistic individual.  You may be a little idealistic, but you are very grounded and down to earth. You realize that not everything lasts, but you savor every minute of the good times.  While you may sometimes find yourself lonely, you have strong ties with people that will never be broken.  Vampires are the best friends to have because they are sensible.


k......they say nice things "best friends to have" - but still doesn't make me feel better bout being a pasty-faced fanged creature of the night


----------



## nixie (Sep 14, 2005)

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> You are Form 9, *Vampire*: The Undying.
> 
> _"And The Vampire was all that remained on the blood drowned creation. She attempted to regrow life from the dead. But as she was about to give the breath of life, she was consumed in the flame of The Phoenix and the cycle began again."_
> 
> A vampire intresting


Even got a picture of your wings,they look really nice


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 14, 2005)

nixie said:
			
		

> Even got a picture of your wings,they look really nice


 
they do suit me dont they


----------



## nixie (Sep 14, 2005)

How come you get wings and I get a horn stuck in stuck in the middle of my forehead


----------



## Balinor (Sep 14, 2005)

You are Form 9, *Vampire*: The Undying.

_"And The Vampire was all that remained on the blood drowned creation. She attempted to regrow life from the dead. But as she was about to give the breath of life, she was consumed in the flame of The Phoenix and the cycle began again."_

Some examples of the Vampire Form are Hades (Greek) and Isis (Egyptian).
The Vampire is associated with the concept of death, the number 9, and the element of fire.
Her sign is the eclipsed moon.

As a member of Form 9, you are a very realistic individual. You may be a little idealistic, but you are very grounded and down to earth. You realize that not everything lasts, but you savor every minute of the good times. While you may sometimes find yourself lonely, you have strong ties with people that will never be broken. Vampires are the best friends to have because they are sensible.
cool, but u know what i'd rather be


----------

